# Mule deer



## dpc (May 10, 2019)

This girl came for breakfast in our backyard a couple of days ago. She enjoyed chewing on our chokecherry bush, some lilac twigs and flower stems and leaves that are just beginning to pop up.


----------



## Click (May 10, 2019)

So cute. Nice pictures, dpc,


----------



## dpc (May 10, 2019)




----------



## dpc (May 10, 2019)




----------



## MrFotoFool (May 11, 2019)

Just to let you know, there is an existing thread for ungulates (including mule deer) where you can post your photos:




__





Pronghorns, deer, bison and other ungulates in the wild...


Thought I'd start a thread for pronghorns and other wild ungulates. We have lots of pronghorns around here (often, but mistakenly, called an antelope). They're generally much easier to take pictures of than deer. 1. Female pronghorn. She was by the side of the road and just stood there...




www.canonrumors.com


----------



## Valvebounce (May 11, 2019)

Hi Mr Foto Fool. 
I’m sure DPC knows about the ungulates thread as he started it, though I guess he may have forgotten as one of the more prolific thread starters! Which is not a problem, he has started some very good threads for images! 
There was a Zoo Animals thread, but someone kept starting new ones, I think were at Zoo 4 now! 
We have excellent bird threads and various other threads, sometimes people post a new thread if they don’t want their shots lost in the bigger threads. 

Cheers, Graham. 



MrFotoFool said:


> Just to let you know, there is an existing thread for ungulates (including mule deer) where you can post your photos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (May 11, 2019)

Hi DPC. 
Some very nice shots, a shame she is being a bit detrimental to your foliage! Worth it for the opportunity of such nice shots?

Cheers, Graham.


----------

